# 3mb



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

I am on my way out there now. Anyone else heading there tonight


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Chris Gatorfan said:


> I am on my way out there now. Anyone else heading there tonight


I will be heading out there bout 5 tomorrow morning.


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

I'm thinking about heading out there around 10:30 tonight... Is there usually a net available for use out there or should I bring my own?


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

If you have one bring it....bite is slow right now been here 30 minutes with one big bite


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

will do... are you on the north or south side?


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

Nothh side about 3/4s down. Just had a spot open right behind our truck. Will hold it for you if you want as there are alot of people here tonight


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

yea. I"m rigging a new leader then I'm gonna leave. I'm all the way over by innerarity point right now though.


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

I can't find any live shrimp... I'm gonna have to cancel on ya man


----------



## Chris Gatorfan (Apr 8, 2012)

No problem heavy rain is about to move in


----------

